# How do I do this?



## iceman6409 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ok I am looking to try this smoking cheese thing.  I have an old Cabelas electric smoker.  Looks like shi%$ but smokes great.  So I watched some videos on how to do this but each one was really different.  I got the whole keep it between 50-85 thing.  My smoker uses wood chips in a bowl that sits on the heating element/  So how do I get the chips fired up to begin with?  I would have to turn the smoker on high for awhile to get the smoke rolling.  But that will heat things up way too much even with ice in there.  I did cover the bottom of the three racks with foil and ice is on second.  .  How would I cool it down to below 90 and keep the smoke rolling and maintain a constant temperature?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2017)

Use your smoker to make smoke but use some Drier Hose to cool and pipe the smoke to a separate box, with a rack of cheese now well away from the heat. Hopefully you are not in Arizona...JJ


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 5, 2017)

I also have an electric smoker (MES 30). The usual solution for cold smoking is to use the A-Maze-N pellet smoker (a.k.a., AMNPS) and put that into some sort of external enclosure and pipe the smoke from that into your smoking enclosure. For cold smoking, you do not plug in the smoker at all: it is simply a box that is used to contain the smoke. You want to make sure the smoke can freely move through the smoker.

You will find lots more information about this if you search on "cold smoking;" AMNPS; and "mailbox mod." The latter is the improvised external box that most people use to contain the AMNPS pellet smoker. I used a popcorn can instead.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 5, 2017)

Iceman6409 said:


> Ok I am looking to try this smoking cheese thing.  I have an old Cabelas electric smoker.  Looks like shi%$ but smokes great.  So I watched some videos on how to do this but each one was really different.  I got the whole keep it between 50-85 thing.  My smoker uses wood chips in a bowl that sits on the heating element/  So how do I get the chips fired up to begin with?  I would have to turn the smoker on high for awhile to get the smoke rolling.  But that will heat things up way too much even with ice in there.  I did cover the bottom of the three racks with foil and ice is on second.  .  How would I cool it down to below 90 and keep the smoke rolling and maintain a constant temperature?


Which cabelas smoker do you have. Dont use your smoker heat at all. A pic of your smoker may help

I cold smoke cheese all year long here in S, FL with no heat issues. I use an Amazen pellet smoker


----------



## iceman6409 (Jun 6, 2017)

What if I got a Char Broil Tube Smoker, fill with pellets, light it up and put in the bottom of my electric smoker?  It's a bullet shaped smoker.  No plug in, no nothing.  Thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2017)

Iceman6409 said:


> What if I got a Char Broil Tube Smoker, fill with pellets, light it up and put in the bottom of my electric smoker?  It's a bullet shaped smoker.  No plug in, no nothing.  Thoughts?


I'm not familiar with a CB tube smoker, but if it's like an Amazen, then yes that will work.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## iceman6409 (Jun 6, 2017)

Also, just thinking outside the box here, could I simply use an old coffee can?  I'm thinking drill some holes in the bottom and maybe a few on the sides.  Drop in some pellets or chips.  Fire them up from the bottom and blow out flame once started.  Anyone think this would work?


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 6, 2017)

Iceman6409 said:


> Also, just thinking outside the box here, could I simply use an old coffee can?  I'm thinking drill some holes in the bottom and maybe a few on the sides.  Drop in some pellets or chips.  Fire them up from the bottom and blow out flame once started.  Anyone think this would work?


I tried your idea a couple of years ago. I described my "invention" in this thread, complete with a picture:

Unbelievable treat: cold smoked Chinese Char Siu Bao

I did get smoke and I was able to cold smoke. However, the quality of the smoke was awful, and I had to refill the can a lot. The AMNPS is simple, relatively cheap, and works great. Don't bother with the can; get the AMNPS.


----------

